# Gravely model D single wheeler



## pete0250 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I am from the UK and have just added a Gravely D single wheeler to my collection. The engine number is K54 and the Tractor number is 112. It was sold by H B Holtum in Cambridge UK. Can anyone throw light on this model. It has reverse as well as forward gears and runs ok. I would like to know if it was assembled in the UK or imported whole and also what age. I would like to restore it at some stage, but I also like to use my old machines in their "working clothes". I would be interested to hear from any one out there. Regards, Pete


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Pete to the forum.
Mate you will have to post a photo so those of us who don't know what they look like can see the Gravely.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Yes this is an English D. The D's made in Dunbar, WV USA did not have reverse. I don't know the year of your tractor, but the serial number should start with a T. They started to make the D somewhere around the 1940's until the price list shows ending 1959 or 1960. The ones made in the US were made 1922 to 1937, and can tell by the serial number what year they are. The ones not made in the US, I have not learned how to read the numbers concerning the year. THANKS


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

gwbgravely said:


> Yes this is an English D. The D's made in Dunbar, WV USA did not have reverse. I don't know the year of your tractor, but the serial number should start with a T. They started to make the D somewhere around the 1940's until the price list shows ending 1959 or 1960. The ones made in the US were made 1922 to 1937, and can tell by the serial number what year they are. The ones not made in the US, I have not learned how to read the numbers concerning the year. THANKS


This is my 1937 Model D. Restored in 1997, and have shown at many shows. I belong to the Gravely Tractor Club, and the secretary has a list of approximately 112 Model D owners, both English and US.


----------



## pete0250 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for that, I hope to post some pictures when I get round to learning how !! I'm only 61 but technology beats me sometimes, Regards, Pete


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Pete, where are you located? Check out this web-site Gravely Tractor Club of America , and maybe you want to join the Gravely Tractor club. I would invite you to our Gravely tractor show to be held in Pennsylvania on Aug. 12th, 13th and 14th. Thanks. Glen


----------

